# London to Southend my first ever cycling event advice please



## Tiny01 (17 Mar 2016)

Evening all .. 

Well last weekend the sun was shining & I dusted the bike off ( Marin Hawk Hill MTB ) it has road tyres on it . 

I ended up doing about 18 odd miles & really really enjoyed it , this prompted me to enter the London to Southend ride on Sunday 17th July - 52 miles 

Now I'm wondering about actually training for the event , I'm fit as train 5-6 days per week ( gym circuit training ) but like to know really what kind of mileage I should be putting in from now up & to the event itself ? 

Any tips advice for the actual event itself ? 

Whilst out on Sunday after a relatively short time I had pins & needles in my hands & had to keep putting them down by my side to relieve them , I'd like slightly wider handlebars I think as to be comfortable my hands are right on the very extreme outside edges 

Also the numb bum scenario lol - I've no cycling clothing whatsoever so what would you reccomend to a newbie , apologies for all the questions but excited & also a little apprehensive about entering this event . 

I'm in Essex by the way 

Thank you for reading & for any forthcoming advice


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2016)

Time in the saddle, correct bike set up and padded shorts for the bum

Padded gloves, ergo grips and holding the bars loosely for hands

Time riding for training to be bike fit, replace gym with biking a couple of days a week, ride longer on weekend 

Try to do a 50 miler or two before the event on similar terrain and roads. I assume the roads are open


----------



## Markymark (17 Mar 2016)

Were you exhausted after the 18? If not you could probably do the 50 tomorrow if you eat/drink properly and find a good comfortable pace. 

Practice if you can but don't think you'll struggle. 

Get sone padded shorts and get a few miles in and the saddle sores will fade.


----------



## Tiny01 (18 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Time in the saddle, correct bike set up and padded shorts for the bum
> 
> Padded gloves, ergo grips and holding the bars loosely for hands
> 
> ...



Thank you vickster 

I purchased some padded shorts today & some padded leggings as its still a little chilly out lol ! 

Gloves I got also , the Ergo grips I'm struggling with as I had a quick peak on line at them & there seems to be a few different types , please can I ask you the type that you'd reccomend I've just standard straight handlebars on my MTB ? 

Will be cycling over to my mums in the morning that'll be about a 30 mile trip I think so good for starters & another step up from last weekend


----------



## Tiny01 (18 Mar 2016)

Markymark said:


> Were you exhausted after the 18? If not you could probably do the 50 tomorrow if you eat/drink properly and find a good comfortable pace.
> 
> Practice if you can but don't think you'll struggle.
> 
> Get sone padded shorts and get a few miles in and the saddle sores will fade.



Hi Mark .. Not exhausted but I knew that I'd done it lol numb bum & legs were aching lol other than that I felt fine & fresh & good as it certainly bests peddling an excerise bike in the gym & not getting anywhere , let alone the fresh air , oh & where I rode to its popular with other cyclists & it was nice to be acknowledged by them along the way I must say


----------



## Markymark (18 Mar 2016)

You'll be fine. You'll have the stamina to do it. Just get done miles. I cycle even short rides to the local shops. It soon adds up.


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Thank you vickster
> 
> I purchased some padded shorts today & some padded leggings as its still a little chilly out lol !
> 
> ...


Specialized ones...Or Ergon if wanting bar ends too

https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-bg-contour-lock-grip-00120046

https://www.evanscycles.com/ergon-gp3-grips-00120040

(Might find cheaper elsewhere)


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Thank you vickster
> 
> I purchased some padded shorts today & some padded leggings as its still a little chilly out lol !
> 
> ...



Ergon grips have somewhere to rest your palm, and often a stubby bit on the end to enable you to change hand position.

Ergon is a make, and they are as good as you will get.

But there are others of similar shape which are just as good and usually cheaper.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ergon-gp3-grips/rp-prod15030?gs=1&gclid=CISY_MuJy8sCFd


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2016)

By ergo, I meant ergonomic, rather than Ergon specifically, being lazy with typing following shoulder surgery!


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2016)

Padded shorts may not be comfortable and an appropriately-sculpted saddle may be better, or they may and it may not.

Other than that, all the above are fine tips.


----------



## cm2mackem (19 Mar 2016)

Only two hills on London - Southend, if you can do 30 miles, you should do 50 easily, there are loads of people there who are doing their first 50 so you will get dragged along , are you getting the train to Stratford,look out for line closures, we tend to go from Chelmsford


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Only two hills on London - Southend, if you can do 30 miles, you should do 50 easily, there are loads of people there who are doing their first 50 so you will get dragged along , are you getting the train to Stratford,look out for line closures, we tend to go from Chelmsford



Got the bug lol ! Done 38 miles this morning absolutely loving it & think I'm going to have another go tomorrow  

Probably will get the train up to Stratford as mrs tiny not keen on driving my van back from the start to drop me off , Chelmsford could be a possibility & easier for me than Southend , is it far from Stratford to the start do you know ?


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Padded shorts may not be comfortable and an appropriately-sculpted saddle may be better, or they may and it may not.
> 
> Other than that, all the above are fine tips.



Gel leggings were great just back from a ride this morning , legs know I've done it but the bums fine this time lol !


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2016)

Honestly, if you "dust off the bike and ride for 18 miles" you should be teaching us 

As the others have said, you are really good to go for a 50 mile ride. you might suffer the next day, but you'll finish it. 

I used to get pins and needles in my hands on a flat bar bike, typically when riding on paths rather than roads. I think it was caused by the vibrations coming up from the handlebar. If that's it, padded grips and gloves will help. You might also look at letting a bit of air out of the front tyre, to soften the ride.

Watch out as you build up distances for saddle sores. If you end up with an open wound in your "saddle area", that might need time off the bike. Watch out for any tenderness or skin abrasions, and make sure you change out of cycling kit and clean up after a longer ride. I think you are more at risk than most, because you are fit enough to go further than certain parts of your body are ready for.


----------



## cm2mackem (19 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Got the bug lol ! Done 38 miles this morning absolutely loving it & think I'm going to have another go tomorrow
> 
> Probably will get the train up to Stratford as mrs tiny not keen on driving my van back from the start to drop me off , Chelmsford could be a possibility & easier for me than Southend , is it far from Stratford to the start do you know ?


About 5 mins, just follow the overs, the park is behind the station


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Honestly, if you "dust off the bike and ride for 18 miles" you should be teaching us
> 
> As the others have said, you are really good to go for a 50 mile ride. you might suffer the next day, but you'll finish it.
> 
> ...



Good advice thank you , yep after today's ride must admit that I feel confident for the 50 mile trip already & it's a long way off yet , just lovely to be out on the bike , surprising the things that you notice although it was roads that I drive on day in day out I noticed things today that I've not seen before , will watch out for the sores so far so good


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> About 5 mins, just follow the overs, the park is behind the station



Cool thank you , think I will do that then good stuff


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Out of interest what kind of Tyre pressure would you reccomend for a MTB with slick tyres running on roads ?


Read the sidewall of the tyre. Try lowest pressure recommended and see if that helps. Wider tyres can run at lower pressure. 

(my flat bar was a folder, so no direct experience, sorry)


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2016)

Front tyre near the lowest, back tyre a bit harder. I think my bike with 47mm wide tyres runs at 40psi front, 55 rear. The one with 40s uses 45 front, 80 rear but that's a silly back tyre with a rather high minimum.

There's a "tire drop" chart from Bicycle Quarterly somewhere but it only has road bike widths. Rule of thumb is too hard feels every bump in the road and leads to stuff rattling off the bike, too soft squirms through corners or leads to pinch flats and dented rims.


----------



## Firestorm (19 Mar 2016)

Planning this on myself.
Not to sure to go c2c from east of Southend to West ham and then cycle across to the start from there or cross to the Liverpool st line at Southend.
Need to get some miles in first though...


----------



## cm2mackem (19 Mar 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Planning this on myself.
> Not to sure to go c2c from east of Southend to West ham and then cycle across to the start from there or cross to the Liverpool st line at Southend.
> Need to get some miles in first though...


I think there are special trains put on from Southend, more space for bikes


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Read the sidewall of the tyre. Try lowest pressure recommended and see if that helps. Wider tyres can run at lower pressure.
> 
> (my flat bar was a folder, so no direct experience, sorry)



Yeah last weekend when I got my bike back out of hibernation the tyres were almost flat ( sat in my man room for near on two years ! ) I inflated to what the max psi was suggested on the tyre pretty sure it was 85psi they're nice & firm and the bike gets a wriggle on lol but after having a quick look through these forums it seems well to high , but then again it seems that there really is no definite answer as its dependant on tyre , tyre size , rider weight etc now I'm getting more into it I'll chop & change them & see how they feel , 38 miler today & the bike felt really good


----------



## Tiny01 (19 Mar 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> I think there are special trains put on from Southend, more space for bikes



Yes sure you're correct , I entered on line last week & with your entry you get a choice to add Tain fair from Southend sure it was an extra £13 ( Southend to Stratford )


----------



## Firestorm (20 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Yes sure you're correct , I entered on line last week & with your entry you get a choice to add Tain fair from Southend sure it was an extra £13 ( Southend to Stratford )



I'll have a think about that, given thay I have a C2C sesson ticket so the train to West ham is already covered.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Mar 2016)

I've done london to southend quite a few times,the first time on a hybrid.It's not a hard course at all,mostly flat with a few hills.
Last year i got the early c2c from laindon and it was only half full.
I wouldn't bother with that "special" train" especially as the trains start from southend.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Yeah last weekend when I got my bike back out of hibernation the tyres were almost flat ( sat in my man room for near on two years ! ) I inflated to what the max psi was suggested on the tyre pretty sure it was 85psi they're nice & firm and the bike gets a wriggle on lol but after having a quick look through these forums it seems well to high , but then again it seems that there really is no definite answer as its dependant on tyre , tyre size , rider weight etc now I'm getting more into it I'll chop & change them & see how they feel , 38 miler today & the bike felt really good


So you got your bike out after 2 years, went on an 18 mile journey and a few days laster 38 miles??

You, my friend, are not setting your sights high enough. http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com


----------



## Tiny01 (20 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> So you got your bike out after 2 years, went on an 18 mile journey and a few days laster 38 miles??
> 
> You, my friend, are not setting your sights high enough. http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com



Ha ha I love it , dare I mention another 33 miles this morning lol ! Bit addictive this , oh & the Strava app ! Lol 

Will have a look at the link you posted


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

Time to get a roadbike


----------



## Tiny01 (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Time to get a roadbike



Lol ! I've a couple of mates all day everyday telling me that ! 

6' 5" tall don't fancy being bent over a road bike for any amount of time I must say , unless I'm missing something ? 

Love my MTB it's been on a 2 year journey with me & a 9 stone reduction in my weight hence being a bit attached to it lol


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

You won't be bent over if you get the right size and geometry


----------



## Tiny01 (20 Mar 2016)

Just as you posted my mate sent me this lol ! 

Might have to have a liitle peak in the near future I guess !


----------



## Deanno1dad (20 Mar 2016)

i'd certainly say time for a Road bike...I'm entered as well but will be cycling to the start from Romford and then cycling home to make it over 100 miles...Maximum training i would suggest is 40 miles before if you can do that as a solo rider you can add the rest with a group easily


----------



## Tiny01 (20 Mar 2016)

I'm curious & must ask why you mention that it's time for a road bike , is it because everyone starts off on a MTB & then go's the route of a road bike , or am I missing the point ? 

Though I will add the thought of going further & faster but not necessarily making it easier for me sounds appealing if you know what I mean 

Like you just to share you thoughts if you can please - thanks


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

More comfortable and efficient position for longer distances on road. Lighter, thinner tyres, higher pressures

However, if happy with speeds, distance and comfort on the MTB stick with it if you prefer


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> I'm curious & must ask why you mention that it's time for a road bike , is it because everyone starts off on a MTB & then go's the route of a road bike , or am I missing the point ?
> 
> Though I will add the thought of going further & faster but not necessarily making it easier for me sounds appealing if you know what I mean
> 
> Like you just to share you thoughts if you can please - thanks


I was going to post that there is no hurry in getting a road bike. You probably won't be that much faster. Save it as a reward. I got myself a road bike after doing the Dunwich Dynamo (120 miles) on this. 


the great thing is, if you pass people on a non-road bike, you have totally pwned them (as the kids used to say). If people pass you, well "no wonder, I'm riding this POS". Honestly the difference in speed is probably only a few percent. Enjoy your bike. When you want to treat yourself, then buy a new one.


----------



## Deanno1dad (20 Mar 2016)

It's a natural progression...I started with a hybrid..smashed the London 2 Brighton..got involved with Strava and realised a faster more efficient bike with less weight and high pressure skinnier tyres made it more enjoyable.

Joined a club whereby everyone used a roadie and have never looked back...If you are happy with what you ride..then it's not an issue....If you want to move onto group riding and meet likeminded riders then upgradings the only route forward.


----------



## Tiny01 (20 Mar 2016)

Deanno1dad said:


> It's a natural progression...I started with a hybrid..smashed the London 2 Brighton..got involved with Strava and realised a faster more efficient bike with less weight and high pressure skinnier tyres made it more enjoyable.
> 
> Joined a club whereby everyone used a roadie and have never looked back...If you are happy with what you ride..then it's not an issue....If you want to move onto group riding and meet likeminded riders then upgradings the only route forward.



Thanks all really appreciated  

First run out today using the Strava app & well impressed with it I must add , I'm lucky that where I live it's very popular with cyclists & just going through the app I've now noticed the routes / segments & times etc that other cyclists have been on the same route as I today , my segment times are not to shabby & I wasn't even aware of the segments / routes whilst cycling today but can see its got a lot more mileage in it excuse the pun ! 

Think this is only going one way lol ! 

Keep an eye out for what road bike lol !


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2016)

Deanno1dad said:


> If you want to move onto group riding and meet likeminded riders then upgradings the only route forward.


Or you could just join a more relaxed group...





Don't get me wrong, I have a road bike and it is nice to ride, but more enjoyable? Not necessarily. I got it mainly because my roadster (currently in the avatar) is a bit big (tall with a high bottom bracket) and a bit long (just over 2m front to back) for transporting, whereas both wheels come off the road bike really quickly and it's a little lighter. It's slightly faster but that's because it's a bit lower, easier to hold an aerodynamic position in and geared a bit higher, but it's minimal. My go-to day-to-day bike is still the roadster. I think there's nothing to beat the feeling of riding high, getting an armchair-like ride.

I don't often ride an MTB but I have done and I can appreciate the attraction of them for kicking the back end out or gliding over rough stuff. Ride what you enjoy for as long as you enjoy it, IMO. Don't be pressured into buying a road bike before trying one and seeing if you think you might like it. If no-one will let you test ride a suitable one, you can hire one from various places.


----------



## Tiny01 (24 Mar 2016)

Going for the 40 Mile barrier tomorrow , not sure on route yet as it's going to be a selected round route trip using the Garmin edge unit I just purchased , so will be selecting 40 miles & hitting the search then ride button


----------



## Tiny01 (25 Mar 2016)

Boom ! Get in 40 miles box ticked & loved every minute of it !


----------



## Tiny01 (25 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Specialized ones...Or Ergon if wanting bar ends too
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-bg-contour-lock-grip-00120046
> 
> ...



@vickster - well I took your advice & purchased the ergon gp3 grips , fitted last night & 1st ride with them today & boy I'm well impressed ! 

No more tingling fingers & the bike felt wider / more comfortable & the biggest thing that I found as when I had an incline to get up the grips enabled me to push on & get me butt out the saddle & push on with confidence , yeah felt me legs hurting but pushed on through that , thanks again for your advice it's appreciated


----------



## Tiny01 (26 Mar 2016)

Lol ! Could do with changing the thread title for this one now as confirmed entry today for the London to Brighton event Sun 19th June & a month before the London to Southend ride 

Can't wait to participate in both events now


----------



## jefmcg (26 Mar 2016)

You are going to need to warm up first.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/May...95d54661098!2m2!1d-0.1481652!2d51.4578309!3e1


----------



## Tiny01 (26 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You are going to need to warm up first.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/May...95d54661098!2m2!1d-0.1481652!2d51.4578309!3e1



Ha ha yeah righto !  

Booked hotel in Brighton for the sat night & I'll let the coach take me to the start early doors on Sunday morning


----------



## cm2mackem (27 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Lol ! Could do with changing the thread title for this one now as confirmed entry today for the London to Brighton event Sun 19th June & a month before the London to Southend ride
> 
> This is on your doorstep and very well organised
> http://www.bike-events.co.uk/Ride.aspx?id=523


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Mar 2016)

@cm2mackem - I have the bike events brochure here now & have been looking at that , though on the same day (15th) there's a bike event even closer to me & one that I could actually cycle to the start ! 

It's called the tour of Dengie prodominetly a triathlon but the bike event is open to 150 riders doing 1 or 2 (25/50 mile ) laps of the circuit timed as well I believe it is , I contacted the organiser & enquired about entering on a MTB & told Yep all good & I wouldn't be alone just not decided yet & now you've got me thinking ! 

Quite fancy the one the week earlier as well in Hertfordshire on the 8th May for the willow charity being an arsenal supporter ive an interest as both Bob Wilson & David seaman participated last year I'd probably only do the short 25mile option as a taster , lots to decide on & really looking forward to taking part & helping out a few charities whilst doing so . 

Decisions decisions lol !


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2016)

If you want to get into events why not do Ride London for charity on 31 July. 100 miles, closed roads and you can watch pros doing the Sureey Classic after you finish 

Something to aim for. Most do on roadbikes but some on MTBs etc


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> If you want to get into events why not do Ride London for charity on 31 July. 100 miles, closed roads and you can watch pros doing the Sureey Classic after you finish
> 
> Something to aim for. Most do on roadbikes but some on MTBs etc



Yes that's something to aim to for sure & you never know I maybe on a road bike by then lol ! 

Could do the other events beforehand just to get the feel for it all , will look into it in more detail today , be a big step up from the 50 mile routes for sure but hey I love a challenge


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Yes that's something to aim to for sure & you never know I maybe on a road bike by then lol !
> 
> Could do the other events beforehand just to get the feel for it all , will look into it in more detail today , be a big step up from the 50 mile routes for sure but hey I love a challenge


There's always next year, could try the ballot

On the road bike front are you able to try a friend's bike for a ride, or are you much taller than them?
Otherwise, there's always the Evans route for test rides. I'm sure in their bigger stores like Mortimer Street or Spitalfields, they'd have a big enough frame to try out


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Mar 2016)

Yeah may try the ballot or may just see how I get on with the other bike events first & go from there 

I'm a lot taller than my mates so can just look at the mo as a waste of time trying as the sizing / set up will be so different , I'm not even going to look just yet as soon as I find something suitable I'll buy it lol so keeping myself away from bike shops for a while yet . 

Plan is to do both the London / Brighton / Southend events on my MTB I feel comfortable now after the last 3 days I've notched just a shade over 90 miles on the MTB including 20 miles today with hailstones in my face ! 

Prob add a couple of taster 20 / 25 mile events in beforehand to get the feel for it & how it all works etc ...


----------



## cm2mackem (27 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> @cm2mackem - I have the bike events brochure here now & have been looking at that , though on the same day (15th) there's a bike event even closer to me & one that I could actually cycle to the start !
> 
> It's called the tour of Dengie prodominetly a triathlon but the bike event is open to 150 riders doing 1 or 2 (25/50 mile ) laps of the circuit timed as well I believe it is , I contacted the organiser & enquired about entering on a MTB & told Yep all good & I wouldn't be alone just not decided yet & now you've got me thinking !
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Essex roads website, they do one in billericay around June which is very well done


----------



## jefmcg (27 Mar 2016)

Do check out audax. http://www.aukweb.net You will (briefly) find the distance ridiculously long, but I think you are not far from managing them. They are *much *cheaper than sportive, no fundraising required. Can I offer the Ditchling Devil as an example? London-Brighton-London, 200km (125 miles). I helped out last year. Donuts at the start, morning tea. BBQ lunch, all the cake you could eat mid-afternoon, finish was up to you. I was stamping cards at the afternoon tea slot, so can attest to the quantities of cake - and the startling amounts riders can eat. 

(It was brilliant. The local ladies making cakes were really happy with what they were being paid. The riders could not complain with eating on the road in the south east for £15. Perfect win/win, and the price has stayed the same this year. My only complaint was I went inside for my *second *piece of cake and found there were only 7 slices left, and 6 riders still on the road. As I well know, the last riders need a slice of cake more than anyone else.)


----------



## Tiny01 (28 Mar 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Have a look at the Essex roads website, they do one in billericay around June which is very well done



Had a look at that & they have a dedicated site for the sportives that they have three of , the 1st maybe to soon & to long for me just yet but the June date looks good & could be a nice warm up for the London to Brighton that I'm doing the week after , looks a well run club that thank you for making me aware of it appreciated .


----------



## Tiny01 (28 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Do check out audax. http://www.aukweb.net You will (briefly) find the distance ridiculously long, but I think you are not far from managing them. They are *much *cheaper than sportive, no fundraising required. Can I offer the Ditchling Devil as an example? London-Brighton-London, 200km (125 miles). I helped out last year. Donuts at the start, morning tea. BBQ lunch, all the cake you could eat mid-afternoon, finish was up to you. I was stamping cards at the afternoon tea slot, so can attest to the quantities of cake - and the startling amounts riders can eat.
> 
> (It was brilliant. The local ladies making cakes were really happy with what they were being paid. The riders could not complain with eating on the road in the south east for £15. Perfect win/win, and the price has stayed the same this year. My only complaint was I went inside for my *second *piece of cake and found there were only 7 slices left, and 6 riders still on the road. As I well know, the last riders need a slice of cake more than anyone else.)



Lol you know me to well already & yes daunted by that mileage but the cake omg sounds great that though need to watch Me weight , I'm a sucker for a cuppa tea & a lump of coffee & walnut cake , also doesn't help mrs Tiny running a cake / cupcake business from home , hey I could bring some along next year when I'm at a better level & might have a proper bike by then you never know ! 

Do agree on the costs though that sounds really really good , the London to Brighton is expensive but something I want & must do to say I've done it ! 

Think it's something like Min £200 sponsorship & then we're staying in Brighton the night before & the hotels are not daft there as they want to charge 2 nights when you only want to stay 1 night so another £220 ! 

Still only live once & a week before we go on holiday so why not  

Thank you for the heads up I've added it to my growing list of cycling favourites & will be back when the times right to go a bit further lol


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2016)

You can have a bit of cake if cycling 100k+


----------



## Tiny01 (2 Apr 2016)

Preparations have been going really well & been out getting more miles in the saddle & feel ready for this now , new road bike hopefully In the next few weeks & I'll be able to use that happy days indeed !


----------



## Tiny01 (21 Apr 2016)

Just to update this as it's been a while , I've now put the MTB away & now have a road bike ( giant defy advanced 2 ) that I'm in love with ( just don't tell the wife ! ) 

I try & swap every other night especially when the weathers been good & get out on the bike instead of going to the gym , on these evenings I'm doing between 20 & 25 miles & really pushing myself ( I blame Strava ! ) and at the weekends I go further but the rides are a bit more relaxed & stop for a cup of tea etc , the weekend rides I've been doing between 35 & 50 miles quite comfortably . 

When I first posted this thread I was generally daunted by the length of this ride but within a month & a new good fitted bike I'm eating up the miles & now know that this distance is well within my reach , it's suprising how quickly you build up your bike fitness . 

Will also be riding the London to Brighton event in June now as well & a more local event next Sunday in Chelmsford ( admirals park ) for J's hospice that's a 50 miler 

Love the bike scene & the enjoyment & fitness it brings


----------



## cm2mackem (21 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Just to update this as it's been a while , I've now put the MTB away & now have a road bike ( giant defy advanced 2 ) that I'm in love with ( just don't tell the wife ! )
> 
> I try & swap every other night especially when the weathers been good & get out on the bike instead of going to the gym , on these evenings I'm doing between 20 & 25 miles & really pushing myself ( I blame Strava ! ) and at the weekends I go further but the rides are a bit more relaxed & stop for a cup of tea etc , the weekend rides I've been doing between 35 & 50 miles quite comfortably .
> 
> ...


Might see you there, we did the broomwagon last year, might be doing the same this year , and its going to be dry


----------



## jefmcg (21 Apr 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Might see you there, we did the broomwagon last year, might be doing the same this year , and its going to be dry


If @Tiny01 is in the broom wagon, call a doctor: something has gone very wrong!


----------



## Tiny01 (21 Apr 2016)

Ha ha I had to google broom wagon ! 

Yes hopefully wont be requiring your services but good on you for doing that


----------



## Lee gg (25 Apr 2016)

Really good reading your journey on a bike so far, as a fellow newbie and gooner also from Essex I'm also landing to ride the j's ride this week 50 miles.


----------



## Tiny01 (25 Apr 2016)

Thanks Lee & welcome good place this & some really good advice given to help newbies don't be afraid to ask , or use the search feature for info 

It's suprised me how quickly you seem to get bike fit & start eating up the miles I love just getting out on the bike exploring up & down lanes that I drive past day in day out but don't take no notice of whilst driving to & from work . 

Given up with the Gooners now mate I'm a baggies supporter tonight anything apart from them lot down the road winning it ! Can you imagine it ? Arghhh come on Leicester !  

Probablly see you Sunday at the J's event as long as it's not 30 mph winds & slashing it down with rain on Sunday , I thought last night that I'd actually commit to it & register & pay on line to enter but after I'd completed all the info there website crashed so didn't complete the registration / payment , though I'm sure that you can sign up on the day anyway .


----------



## Lee gg (25 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Thanks Lee & welcome good place this & some really good advice given to help newbies don't be afraid to ask , or use the search feature for info
> 
> It's suprised me how quickly you seem to get bike fit & start eating up the miles I love just getting out on the bike exploring up & down lanes that I drive past day in day out but don't take no notice of whilst driving to & from work .
> 
> ...


Boing boing baggies lol, sign up on the day is best me thinks. I'm a 2nd year newbie and also hooked got a busy month coming up rides around Colchester


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2016)

your biggest worry should be the people around you. Give space to people ahead of you, keep your hands on the brakes and watch out for parked cars if there are cyclists to your right.


----------



## Lee gg (26 Apr 2016)

I'm hoping to do it this year, drive to Southend/ train to Stratford then let the fun begin.


----------



## Tiny01 (26 Apr 2016)

Lee gg said:


> I'm hoping to do it this year, drive to Southend/ train to Stratford then let the fun begin.



Cool I'll probably do the same


----------



## Ian193 (26 Apr 2016)

After missing it last year due to NO TRAINS from Southend vic to Stratford my other half will be driving me to the start this year and meeting me at priory park at the finish


----------



## Tiny01 (26 Apr 2016)

Well hope the trains are running this year otherwise it might be a spanner in the works , don't think the mrs would be to keen driving out from Stratford if I do need dropping off , she's ok for collection duties from southend though  

Couple of warm up events the next two Sunday's with the j's hospice ride on May 1st & probably do the ride for Helen event on the 8th May , that'll be a big step up for me if I decide to do the 65 mile route .


----------



## Lee gg (27 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Well hope the trains are running this year otherwise it might be a spanner in the works , don't think the mrs would be to keen driving out from Stratford if I do need dropping off , she's ok for collection duties from southend though
> 
> Couple of warm up events the next two Sunday's with the j's hospice ride on May 1st & probably do the ride for Helen event on the 8th May , that'll be a big step up for me if I decide to do the 65 mile route .


I'm also planning to do those same 2 rides, did the Helen one last year.(I was broken)


----------



## cm2mackem (27 Apr 2016)

Ian193 said:


> After missing it last year due to NO TRAINS from Southend vic to Stratford my other half will be driving me to the start this year and meeting me at priory park at the finish


Get dropped at Chelmsford or Shenfield, we've gone from both


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Apr 2016)

Lee gg said:


> I'm also planning to do those same 2 rides, did the Helen one last year.(I was broken)



Nice one Lee , I'm daunted by the mileage but up for a challenge so I'm in , most I've done mileage wise was my first trip out on the bike 1 month ago & managed 52 miles albeit with a few stops so my thinking that with a few others around 65 miles should be achievable  

Mrs tiny is getting involved as well & has registered to be a volunteer for the event as well


----------



## Lee gg (27 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Nice one Lee , I'm daunted by the mileage but up for a challenge so I'm in , most I've done mileage wise was my first trip out on the bike 1 month ago & managed 52 miles albeit with a few stops so my thinking that with a few others around 65 miles should be achievable
> 
> Mrs tiny is getting involved as well & has registered to be a volunteer for the event as well


Weather being kind, you will get around it forget the speed enjoy it in a group .I will go round with you I also need the miles as I've been to busy to go out as much as I wanted.


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Apr 2016)

Cool , thanks I'd like that appreciated


----------



## Lee gg (27 Apr 2016)

Oh crap, talked myself into a 65 mile ride lol. Better get rid of the leg rust or pray to baby Jesus's for heavy snow lol.


----------



## Tiny01 (28 Apr 2016)

Ha ha ! 50 miler for J's in the wind & rain on Sunday it is then !


----------



## Lee gg (28 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Ha ha ! 50 miler for J's in the wind & rain on Sunday it is then !


I might do the j's at a very steady pace to prepare for the 65 miler, and see how it goes.


----------



## Lee gg (28 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Ha ha ! 50 miler for J's in the wind & rain on Sunday it is then !


Let me know if your on Strava I will introduce myself as I'm on it also.


----------



## Tiny01 (28 Apr 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Let me know if your on Strava I will introduce myself as I'm on it also.



Yep recent Strava addict ! 

Darren Hutchinson


----------



## Lee gg (28 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Yep recent Strava addict !
> 
> Darren Hutchinson


Was thinking might do the j's 35 mile route depending on the way I'm feeling and the weather then make a decision at the 35/50 mile point, if all goes ok I will do the Helen 65 week later.


----------



## Tiny01 (30 Apr 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Was thinking might do the j's 35 mile route depending on the way I'm feeling and the weather then make a decision at the 35/50 mile point, if all goes ok I will do the Helen 65 week later.



Weather looks ok tommorow very similar to today , I'm really looking forward to my first ever sportive few little bits to do this evening and have a charge up of GPS & be ready for the ride in the morning


----------



## DaggersJeff (6 May 2016)

Where is everyone?

This threads gone very quiet!


----------



## cm2mackem (6 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> This threads gone very quiet![/QUOTE
> Next one for me is tour de tendering next Sunday , need to find another between then and beginning of June when the billericey orchid is on


----------



## Tiny01 (7 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> This threads gone very quiet!



Always out on my new bike now lol but always pop in here for a look , oh how times have changed since that I started this thread , pedal for just 50 miler last Sunday , ride for Helen 65 mile ride tomorrow , tour of Dengie 50 mile next Sunday ! 

There was me daunted by London to southend !


----------



## Ian193 (7 May 2016)

You will smash London to Southend m8


----------



## Tiny01 (7 May 2016)

Ian193 said:


> You will smash London to Southend m8



Hope so really looking forward to the summer of cycling events I've entered really really enjoying it , forecast for ride for Helen looks sweet as ! 

Best dig out the sun cream I think !


----------



## Tiny01 (9 May 2016)

65 mile box ticked with the ride for Helen box ticked yesterday , was a really good day throughly enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## cm2mackem (9 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> 65 mile box ticked with the ride for Helen box ticked yesterday , was a really good day throughly enjoyed every minute of it


My tan lines are a bit sore, bloody coldish weather gear back on Sunday


----------



## Tiny01 (9 May 2016)

Yes know what you mean my face is still glowing & stripes on my arms & legs ! 

Like you say all change this week with the wind going Northerly away with the shorts for this weekends events .


----------



## DaggersJeff (12 May 2016)

OK
Signed up for this tonight. I wont be whizzing along with you guys and expect to be out on the road for about 4.5 hrs


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> OK
> Signed up for this tonight. I wont be whizzing along with you guys and expect to be out on the road for about 4.5 hrs



Great stuff well done


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> OK
> Signed up for this tonight. I wont be whizzing along with you guys and expect to be out on the road for about 4.5 hrs


The hard bits are up past Grange Hill tube to Lambourne End,Tysea Hill and West Hanningfield, the rest is pretty flat and car free,


----------



## Ian193 (12 May 2016)

Anyone got the route for this from previous years


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

http://www.bike-events.co.uk/Ride.aspx?id=551
Bottom of the page


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

should be a good day really looking forward to this one


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> should be a good day really looking forward to this one


Yep if its warm my wife has a picnic out for us on Stock village green , if you see us as you pass stop for some cake, there was 10 of us last year , some others thought it was an official feed station, watch out for the pub at hanningfield who pretends to be a feed station but charges


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

Will do just that kind of you thanks ,I like cake !


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

I feel like joining in, to keep an eye on you guys. Except I'm so slow, I'd never seen any of you. 

Plus I don't do sportives.

(My grandfather left Southend in family shame for Australia well before WWI. In 17 years, I've never been there. I must make a visit).


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I feel like joining in, to keep an eye on you guys. Except I'm so slow, I'd never seen any of you.
> 
> Plus I don't do sportives.
> 
> (My grandfather left Southend in family shame for Australia well before WWI. In 17 years, I've never been there. I must make a visit).


Having done it few times now its not a race and its just nice to be out seeing the sights , there are some great sights especially the guy who does it on a chopper in his beach shorts and flip flops, even when it chucked it down a few years ago


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I feel like joining in, to keep an eye on you guys. Except I'm so slow, I'd never seen any of you.
> 
> Plus I don't do sportives.
> 
> (My grandfather left Southend in family shame for Australia well before WWI. In 17 years, I've never been there. I must make a visit).



Yes come on you should do it , you could do London - southend - London - southend then back to London to make it just like one of your normal rides !


----------



## DaggersJeff (13 May 2016)

> The hard bits are up past Grange Hill tube to Lambourne End,Tysea Hill and West Hanningfield, the rest is pretty flat and car free,



That first one is a bit of a drag.....used to do that dip on a training ride....many moons ago!


----------



## Lee gg (13 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> OK
> Signed up for this tonight. I wont be whizzing along with you guys and expect to be out on the road for about 4.5 hrs


Well done looking forward to it


----------



## Tiny01 (13 May 2016)

Think Mrs Mackem going to need more cake at this rate !


----------



## cm2mackem (14 May 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Well done looking forward to it


Just for info the feed stations are at stapleford abbots and mountnessing


----------



## Lee gg (14 May 2016)

Parking a van at southend then getting the train to the start. Where is best to park for the day ? Obviously I can/will cycle a couple of miles outside of the main front.


----------



## cm2mackem (14 May 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Parking a van at southend then getting the train to the start. Where is best to park for the day ? Obviously I can/will cycle a couple of miles outside of the main front.


The park we finish in has the carpark open early plus the overflow bit, I've been talked into riding back to Chelmsford from Southend


----------



## Tiny01 (14 May 2016)

My Mrs will be at the finish in my transit custom crew cab empty so if any of you guys are stuck to get back Chelmsford way just shout can seat 6 & bikes in the back if needed


----------



## Lee gg (14 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> The park we finish in has the carpark open early plus the overflow bit, I've been talked into riding back to Chelmsford from Southend


Interesting, not that far anyway is it. Depending on the speed your hoping to go.


----------



## Lee gg (14 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> My Mrs will be at the finish in my transit custom crew cab empty so if any of you guys are stuck to get back Chelmsford way just shout can seat 6 & bikes in the back if needed


The speed your gift get you will be home hours before everyone else


----------



## DaggersJeff (26 May 2016)

Just come back from a few days in Ibiza (no, not warm weather training....more like cold San Miguel training!!)
Anyway, have my racepack, tshirt & number turned up wghile I was abroad, and to say the least I'm a tad disappointed!! Shirt has no date or year on it.
And whats all this about not being able to get the route map til you're on the start line??? Thought it was a charity ride -
not a two wheel orienteering event!!


----------



## Lonestar (26 May 2016)

Haven't done this since the last decade as far as I can remember but I would be interested to know how many attend.I got put off by the London - Brighton bike ride due to sheer volume in numbers in the late 90's.....Also London - Cambridge was a good day.I do remember the London - Southend being one weekend and the London - Cambridge being in the next weekend.Although they did change that.


----------



## uncle_adolph (26 May 2016)

I remember doing the very first one back in 1986; it didn't start from Victoria Park back then and it was in May. It also finished at the seafront right by the entrance to the pier. Not many did it, as I recall!

Stopped doing it after four or five years when the numbers involved just took away the enjoyment.


----------



## jefmcg (26 May 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> Thought it was a charity ride -
> not a two wheel orienteering event!!


They are obviously saving postage by not sending out maps no one will use anyway

http://www.bike-events.co.uk/Ride.aspx?id=551 
"GPX routes of LAST YEAR'S ROUTE available after online booking. Definitive 2016 GPX will be available TWO WEEKS BEFORE THE DAY OF THE RIDE."


----------



## Ian193 (26 May 2016)

uncle_adolph said:


> I remember doing the very first one back in 1986; it didn't start from Victoria Park back then and it was in May. It also finished at the seafront right by the entrance to the pier. Not many did it, as I recall!
> 
> Stopped doing it after four or five years when the numbers involved just took away the enjoyment.



I can't remember where the first one started but it finished at southchurch park east just off the seafront I only did half of that one have done it a few times in the 90's. I'm doing it again this year and already looking forward to it


----------



## Tiny01 (12 Jul 2016)

Ha ha just had a read back through this & made me chuckle , I'm up to nearly 2000 bike miles since I started in April & try to complete at least 100 miles a week now at a reasonable pace 

I was daunted by this ride when I originally posted this this thread but now consistently ride this kind of mileage week in week out either solo or with my local club , so I hope that this gives a bit of hope to any other newbies just starting out & shows that with a bit of dedication & motivation & regularly riding with a club what can be achieved in a reletivaty short time 

I unfortunatly won't be doing this event now as I'm going to try & tackle the Dunwich Dynamo night ride on this coming Saturday night , at 125 miles it will be my longest ride to date but I'm confident with a steady pace & a few food stops I'll complete it ok . 

Good luck to all of you taking part in the London to Southend event


----------

